# Hull ID



## green-boat (Oct 26, 2011)

I recently picked up this hull from a gentleman who told me that he got it from a thrift store in Europe. He had no clue as to what boat it was modeled after. I'm hoping someone here may have seen a boat with this hull shape so I can build an r/c model of it. It looks to be of a modern design with the anchor wells but the shape of the stern is unique. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Moved thread*

green-boat,

We have many members who share your interest in model ships so someone is bound to come along and help with your query. 
An interesting and very distinctive hull shape at the after end right enough.
I have taken the liberty of moving your post into the Model Ships forum since it will probably attract more attention there. (Thumb)


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Green boat. Not being from Europe, but i think it sort of look like a corvette type hull. Twin screws, twin rudders


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi green boat, the nearest I have seen to this hull is the Australian Navy's Armidale class patrol boat. However the "Armidale" has a hard chine running from the bow to stern.see here,

http://rcmb.forumotion.com/t323-dickyd-s-armidale-build

neil.


----------

